# Shoshone New Years Day



## Stonewalker (Oct 7, 2006)

A small group of paddlers are planning on running Shoshone on New Years Day. We would like to gather as many people from around the state as possible for this trip. The meeting place will be grizzly creek take out at noon. If interest or if you have any questions please ask. Hope to see a large crew... Happy New Year!


----------



## AQS (Nov 15, 2005)

The is another group that is planning on 11am at Grizzly.
See you there.
-Sean


----------



## hobie (Nov 3, 2003)

There always is a pretty large group. It has been an annual tradition for many years. I will be bringing the full size grill this year and doing it right at the take out for any hungry paddlers (as well as paddling). Plenty of food and drinks for everyone! Look forward to seeing you there.

hobie
Dagger
Team Dagger - Welcome


----------



## Jiberish (Oct 20, 2003)

Depending on if I cracked my elbow playing hockey last night, I will try to make it.... First year back in CO for new years.... should be exciting!

Merry x-mas/new years...holidays.... I'll be getting x-rays for Christmas eve  hahaha

Ben Guska


----------



## fred norquist (Apr 4, 2007)

ill be there with a few buddies, grizzly at noon, see you guys there


----------



## gannon_w (Jun 27, 2006)

*What time?*

Hey last year we all put in at noonish? Is there a putin time this year? Also if someone wants to chip in on gas I am driving from Greeley with a friend and room for one more.


----------



## ski_kayak365 (Dec 7, 2003)

At least 3 more with me from Denver. Will be there between 1130 and noon. Hobie, I'll be bringing a grill and stove as well. May as well keep as many dogs hot as possible. Portable heater too, thaw out our crazy heads and hands.

Josh

Ben - See if you can rally the Junction Crew to come with.


----------



## cemartin (Oct 11, 2003)

Just passed Shosho this afternoon 12/27 and didn't see any ice dams from the road. However, it's been really cold so take a look before you run it.


----------



## matts (Oct 29, 2003)

YEAH!!! NYD Paddle... Hobie and I will definitely be there with the fixins. Anyone that wants to paddle barrel let's go! I don't remember it running on new years before - let's go, Gooska! Anyone there that doesn't, we'll meet you at the sho p/i. See ya tuesday.

[email protected]


----------



## peterB (Nov 21, 2003)

I am in for Barrel. Hobie, what can I bring?

Peter


----------



## BKC (Apr 18, 2004)

*From Denver*

My bro's had to change plans last minute. I am still planning to go if anyone wants to carpool from the Littleton/Golden area.

Brian


----------



## tsavo (Aug 25, 2004)

*Shoshone on New Years*

is there enough water flowing in there...???


----------



## hobie (Nov 3, 2003)

Looks fine. I drove by tonight about 4:30p and there is water with no bridges from what I could tell. And it looked like there was plenty of water in barrel as well. Low but flows. Should be fun. 
It was a freezing mess as far as weather. Lots of snow and blowing snow. Should be good on the local mountains Monday. 

h


----------



## matts (Oct 29, 2003)

Peter - It'll be good to see ya! About 11-ish at Grizzly work for you?


----------



## ski_kayak365 (Dec 7, 2003)

Lucky guys to be on the other side of Vail. Our crew may not be coming. Going to have to see if the roads open as of tomorrow morning. If I-70 stays closed, any front rangers want to meet at confluence? Not as fun, but still get water time? Or find a good sized hill and go yak sledding?

If 70 opens, See you all there around noon. Happy New Years!!!!

Josh


----------



## matts (Oct 29, 2003)

Westbound is open as of this morning.. EB should open this afternoon...


----------



## kayakfreakus (Mar 3, 2006)

I just refreshed cotrip.org and it says the following:

Vail Pass EB (blo sno)(sno)(icy)(snpk)(drft sno)Restricted CLOSED eastbound from Vail to Georgetown.


Mt. Vernon Canyon/Floyd Hill (icy spts)(snpk spts)Restricted CLOSED westbound from Floyd Hill to Vail. NO Estimated reopen zero visibility wind to 72 mph
9news says later this afternoon......


----------



## Jiberish (Oct 20, 2003)

I am going to insist that I will be there by noon. However, as with all past new years.... I usually wake up about two. So I will see you all at noon! If not....there is always next year! hahaha...Oh and Matts, if I am there, I will run barrel with you and the crew....Call me and wake me up! 

BG


----------



## hobie (Nov 3, 2003)

Wow, what a crazy day. Mountain was sick! Weather is nice here in Gitsum now but looks gnar to the south. I have to drive some folks to Denver at 4:30am. Hopefully make it back. Gonna order some pies from Dominos for the take out instead of the grill. See you there (if I dont get trapped).

hobie


----------



## fluidgirl (Aug 28, 2007)

two (three?) of us headed up from Gunny - see you all tomorrow!


----------



## Jahve (Oct 31, 2003)

Have fun and stay warm out there! Here in BV it is -18 at day break I sure hope you have some warmer temps!


----------



## hobie (Nov 3, 2003)

It was a cold one. Here are a few photos as well as a link inside to 9 News video. Wow. My feet were frozen till about 8pm last night. Happy New Year.

Team Dagger - News


----------



## BKC (Apr 18, 2004)

*All good*

Good times yesterday! Good to meet alot of new people and boat with you. Stout shout goes out to Cindy! The heated visitors area made it sweet to transition ... thanks Josh for the hotdogs! Looking forward to doing it again in 09.

Did anyone end up on Barrel?


----------



## gannon_w (Jun 27, 2006)

*Shoshone*

Yeh good time and great boating with everyone I met there. We had a good crew of 8! Wish there were 40 like last year but thats ok....see you on the rivers in 08!!!


----------



## PattyNYCO (Mar 21, 2005)

See the news story on channel 9 last night? 

http://www.9news.com/rss/article.aspx?storyid=83728


----------



## JCKeck1 (Oct 28, 2003)

Comon now. The Mank Crew rocked barrel. Since there were ice bridges making sketchy lines and no other foot prints on the bank it looks like we were the only ones.


----------



## oarboatman (Jul 20, 2006)

*Pics Of Raft*

My wife and I R2'd a blue otter, the only raft, on new years and we saw someone skiing the shuttle take a couple of pics. If you are out there I would love to get a copy if they turned out. May that be the coldest day of the season as we are launching on the canyon in less than 2 wks. 
Happy New Year and Safe boating to all.
Jake


----------



## MtnGuyXC (Jul 20, 2006)

*Shoshone*

Thanxs Patty for the news link...Just got to check it out. Hats off to Cindy for hanging tuff. Thanxs Josh for the grub. Gannon I'll be looking you up next spring for the Pudre.

Happy New year All!

MtnGuyXC


----------

